# left side wakigamae?



## menuki68 (Apr 17, 2017)

hey guys. is there such a thing as wakigamae on the left hip side? whenever i see it, it's always on the right hip side, almost never on the left. and the same for hasso, is there a left side version, and even if these two exist as left side variations, are they even practiced by anyone realistically on a daily basis? left side wakigamae looks extremely uncomfortable to hold, let alone execute any cuts from...


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't study Japanese arts but I'm guessing they are as unwavering about that kind of thing as the Chinese art in traditional arts. It's like how in the Chinese arts you always hold a Jian (straight sword) in the right hand, never the left. Something to do with left-handed people being the spawn of the devil in Chinese culture I think *shrugs*


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 19, 2017)

menuki68 said:


> hey guys. is there such a thing as wakigamae on the left hip side? whenever i see it, it's always on the right hip side, almost never on the left. and the same for hasso, is there a left side version, and even if these two exist as left side variations, are they even practiced by anyone realistically on a daily basis? left side wakigamae looks extremely uncomfortable to hold, let alone execute any cuts from...



As with anything, the answer will depend on the system you're studying... if it's Kendo (Zen Ken Renmei), then no, there's no left side version... if you're studying another system, then yes, there is... albeit rarer than the "right hand" side version.



Midnight-shadow said:


> I don't study Japanese arts but I'm guessing they are as unwavering about that kind of thing as the Chinese art in traditional arts.


 
Eh, not so much in Japanese arts... for every "hard and fast rule" you think you find, there are a few exceptions... even to the vaunted ideas of "Japanese swords are always right hand on top, left hand at the base of the tsuka" is occasionally ignored... the idea that the sword is always on the right hip has it's variants... 



Midnight-shadow said:


> It's like how in the Chinese arts you always hold a Jian (straight sword) in the right hand, never the left. Something to do with left-handed people being the spawn of the devil in Chinese culture I think *shrugs*



Nah, nothing like that... look instead to things like simply biomechanics (to raise the sword in Hasso, with a typical right hand on top grip, it is easier to have it over the right shoulder... and postures such as Wakigamae make sense if you remember that Japanese armour typically ties/opens under the right arm... meaning a Wakigamae with the sword back on your right keeps that weakness in the armour as far from the opponent as possible....


----------

